# Ahdsr, something I've never seen and don't understand..



## Tod (Oct 30, 2019)

I've got a problem with the ahdsr "release". I've got scripted controls for the curve, attack, and release, all controls work except the release. And here's what's got me baffled, when I turn the scripted release knob while observing each groups ahdsr, the release is clearly working. But when I play the samples, it is not working.

How can that be and what can cause that? How can I fix it? 

Also another unrelated question, I got an email that appears to be from NI, it's listed as "Kontakt Admin" followed by "You've been invited to join Kontakt". It's in my Junk mail. Is this legit? I'm a little leary now days because both my wife and I have been hacked.


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 30, 2019)

Envelopes in Kontakt are pre-calculated at note on, you cannot change their parameters during a played note.


----------



## azrulsaleh (Oct 30, 2019)

Is your modulation intensity slider up?


----------



## Tod (Oct 30, 2019)

Thanks Mario, it's not while a note is playing, it's while it's sitting idle, the ahdsr release actually works but it's somehow disconnected from the samples. The curve and attack work just fine.

Also can you tell me anything about the other question, the email about "Kontakt Admin" followed by "You've been invited to join Kontakt".


----------



## Tod (Oct 30, 2019)

azrulsaleh said:


> Is your modulation intensity slider up?


Thanks azrulsaleh, yes it is.


----------



## azrulsaleh (Oct 30, 2019)

How about the modulation section to the ahdsr itself? Could there be anything there that is modulating the release parameter?


----------



## Tod (Oct 30, 2019)

Good question 


azrulsaleh said:


> How about the modulation section to the ahdsr itself? Could there be anything there that is modulating the release parameter?



Good question azrulsaleh, but no, there are no modulations on the ahdsr.

I've already checked to see if they are one-shot samples and I didn't see any indication that they were. However, could that be a possibility?


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 30, 2019)

Time to post a small monolith NKI with an example


----------



## henrik242 (Oct 30, 2019)

Hi Tod,
The email sounds like a scam. If you can access the headers in the email, look for the one named Return-path. If the domain name does not end with native-instruments.com there's a good chance it didn't come from them .


----------



## Lindon (Oct 31, 2019)

have you got another envelope somewhere else - like say filter freq?


----------



## Tod (Oct 31, 2019)

EvilDragon said:


> Time to post a small monolith NKI with an example



Okay, here's a zip with the monolith multi. It includes the nkr and Resources folder. I haven't worked with monolith much so I wasn't sure how to put it all together, I hope this works.

It's setup with 4 groups and 1 key-A1 / 1 sample for each group. You'll get a script warning but that's because there were 208 groups and I deleted all but the 4. The ahdsr controls are on the far right, in edit mode it's hard to tell.

You will see that all the controls are working as far as the envelope at the bottom is concerned. But you will also see that the attack and curve are the only controls that affect the samples. The release, although it's working correctly on the envelope, it id not affecting the samples.

Oh and forgot to mention, the only keyswitch that works is C0.


----------



## Tod (Oct 31, 2019)

henrik242 said:


> Hi Tod,
> The email sounds like a scam. If you can access the headers in the email, look for the one named Return-path. If the domain name does not end with native-instruments.com there's a good chance it didn't come from them .



Thanks henrik242, I've come to that conclusion too.



Lindon said:


> have you got another envelope somewhere else - like say filter freq?



Thanks Lindon, I checked but there are no other envelopes.


----------



## azrulsaleh (Oct 31, 2019)

Went through your code. Your fourth argument of play_note should be -1, not 0. In other words...

$new_id := play_note($EVENT_NOTE,$EVENT_VELOCITY,0,-1)

Otherwise the entire sample is played regardless of your release setting


----------



## Tod (Oct 31, 2019)

azrulsaleh said:


> Went through your code. Your fourth argument of play_note should be -1, not 0. In other words...
> 
> $new_id := play_note($EVENT_NOTE,$EVENT_VELOCITY,0,-1)
> 
> Otherwise the entire sample is played regardless of your release setting



Oh man, thank you so much azrulsaleh, I'm embaarased.  I've never made that mistake before, at least not that I know of, so I didn't look.

Thank you again.


----------

